# Teen with IBS? Stories to help?



## Madoodle (Aug 16, 2012)

Stories?


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Having those "hungry" spasms? Bring snacks - they help!Have to use the bathroom? Go in the morning or before lunch, it'll help you feel better throughout the day.IBS sucks but... got to manage those symptoms.


----------



## Emilye13 (Jul 3, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS 6 months ago but I've had it for many years. I've tried everything! But finally I settled on probiotics. They really helped. Now I can eat most everything I want except milk in moderation


----------



## No Longer Suffering! (Jun 5, 2012)

Go to MY BLOG to learn what I found to help my children's digestive problems by using probiotics and enzymes. They are truly different children today with HEALTHY digestive systems!!! As babies they cried for up to 18 hours a day in pain!!


----------

